# How would this be used?



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm considering purchasing this for $7.99-shipped. How would I use this?

View attachment 3347


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a turnout control, much like Atlas'. Your power leads come in the sides, then you have three wires, the negative in the center, and a positive for either side to throw the switch machine...

More detailed... http://forum.atlasrr.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=43939


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks!
I take it that by having this, I can eliminate the levered auto switches I have and just mount this next to the transformer. Correct?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You'd attach them in series, like I have mine on my N scale layout...these just use a slide switch instead of two momentary push buttons but they are wired the same way.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Yikes!*

Okay, tell me the truth. Did you post that photo because you know that I'm "Electrically Challenged?" That it would send me running for the closest exit?:laugh::laugh:

Since I went ahead and purchased it, I guess I'd better learn how it works and what the specific applications will be. I can't find mention of it in my K-Line manual, so I'll get on Google and see what I can come up with.

Will I need one for each pair of switches, or each switch?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The cool thing about those is that you can be electrically challenged

You'll need one for each switch. Just remember your power goes in the left side and continues on thru each terminal that you attach it to. On the top three terminals, the middle is black, the red and green wires go to each corresponding button. If you're using stock American Flyer turnouts, you just run the red/green/black wires to match. On aftermarket switch machines, they should come with a schematic for wiring them up to the proper color.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Shay!
Now the hard part, finding 4 more of these, "Antiques!" LOL!!!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Would Atlas #210 switches work just as well?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are looking for cheep wire to use to neatly wire the switches I have found that 4 strand phone wire works great. Just cut off one of the strands and ignore it is there. You can get it in 50 - 200 foot spools inexpensively.


----------

